# Diferencias entre circuito integrado 4017B y 4017BE



## yeyo_gato (Dic 3, 2008)

ola amigo el otro dia me dieron el 4017be porque no habia el otro hace la misma función o por el contrario no me sirve? gracias de antemano


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 3, 2008)

Hola.
Según la hoja de datos es lo mismo, el sufijo BE se refiere al encapsulado o empaque del CI. Doble hilera de 8 patas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yeyo_gato (Dic 3, 2008)

quieres decirme que los dos circuitos son los mismos no?lo digo por que en el circuito que estoy haciendo asta aora no me a dado resultados y e podido pensar k puede ser k el circuito no sea el mismo pero no se ...yo mi circuito lo e comprobado entero y lo a comprobado mi padre que entiende tela de electronica y parece estar todo bien


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 3, 2008)

Hola.
Puedes publicar tu circuito.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mabauti (Dic 3, 2008)

solo si tu circuito es MUY critico no te servira, de otra forma no debe haber problema alguno al usarlo


----------



## Gabf (Dic 3, 2008)

No creo que tengas inconvenientes 

Saludos 

PD: Intenta escribir en castellano los post


----------



## yeyo_gato (Dic 5, 2008)

a ver si alguien me puede hechar una mano y me dice de que manera puedo sacar los circuitos del liveware para poder ponerlo en este post el circuito me lo paso un  compañero de este foro y solo lo pude abrir con ese programa.asi que ayudarme para poder poner el circuito. aunke de todas maneras pondre para que queria el circuito.
lo que queria era poder hacer un circuito  con leds k se encendieran y se apagaran simultaneamente...me refiero a que cuando  se encienda el primero se quede encendido2 segundos o cosa asi y se apague y se encienda el segundo se apague y  se encienda el tercero y asi sucesivamente y me pasaron un circuito pero nada no sale ni por asomoy lo e correjido por que mi padre entiende de electronica y me rectifico algunas cosas pero nada sigue igual las luces fijas y no ase lo que yo pensaba que aria.a ver si alguien sabe de un circuito que haga eso a si por lo contrario podria ayudarme a ver k problema tiene el que ya tengo.gracias de antemano


----------



## yeyo_gato (Dic 6, 2008)

este es el circuito que comente lo e hecho al pie de la letra y nada no sale lo que supuestamente me dijeron que haria asi que la verdad que ya no se que aser a ver si alguien aora que puede ver el esquema me puede ayudar


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 6, 2008)

Hola.
Este es el circuito clásico.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 6, 2008)

Hola.
Vi tu dibujo, estás ingresando la señal del reloj, en la entrada EN, allí no debe ir, debe ir a CLK.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yeyo_gato (Dic 8, 2008)

ya e colocado el clk en su sitio pero sigue igual algo debe de aver mal puesto kde 3 leds que tengo conectado solo se me encienden dos y se iluminan muy poquito asi que no se de que podria ser alguna idea?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 8, 2008)

Hola.
El 4017 tiene una salida de corriente máxima de 6.5 mA, y la corriente típica es de 20mA para la mayoría de los LEDs, eso puede ser la razón del`poco brillo de los LEDs.
Debes verificar que estás conectando los terminales o patas (pins) correctamente, usa como base el dibujo del circuito típico que está publicado.
La pata 3 es las salida 0
La pata 2 es las salida 1
La pata 4 es las salida 2
La pata 7 es las salida 3
La pata 10 es las salida 4
La pata 1 es las salida 5
La pata 5 es las salida 6
La pata 6 es las salida 7
La pata 9 es las salida 8
La pata 11 es las salida 9
Son 10 salidas de 0 a la 9

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yeyo_gato (Dic 8, 2008)

asi es como lo tengo conectado pero te refieres que para que luzcan bien que conecte todos los led no? esk con 3 no me lucen apenas y ya el circuito lo e montado 3 veces y ninguna de ellas e conseguido que ande asi que no se que hacer ya


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 8, 2008)

Hola.
Cuando dices lucen te refieres al brillo del LED, el brillo está en función a la corriente que pasa por el LED, el 4017 solo te da 6mA, y los LEDs brillan más o menos con 10mA y su máximo brillo es a los 20mA generalmente, como puede ver el 4017 no tiene la suficiente corriente como para que brille más o menos.
Me puede decir si el circuito funciona correctamente independientemente del brillo del LED, porque para que brillen más se puede poner transistores, pero antes de poner más elementos el circuito debe estar funcionando correctamente.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Si tienes el Livewire puedo publicar le circuito con transistores.


----------



## yeyo_gato (Dic 9, 2008)

si que tengo el livewire asi que si puedes y no es mucha molestias me publicaras el circuito.
yo el circuito lo tengo conectado a 12 voltios y los led se iluminan lo minimo.lo que si e podido comprobar era cambiendo lo que es la entrada en clk en otra entrada si hecomprobado que los leds se iluminan en su totalidad asi que realmente no sabria de que puede ser


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 9, 2008)

Hola.
Te envío dos circuitos el Livewire, ambos son muy similares, la diferencia estás en que uno es con LEDs del mismo tipo (color), que usa una sola resistencia, y el segundo usa LEDs de diferentes tipos (colores) y cada LED tiene su resistencia limitadora, para que por cada uno de los LEDs pase una corriente de cercana a los 20mA.
Imagino que sabes que los LEDs de distintos colores tienes voltajes diferentes, pero la mayoría trabaja con una corriente típica de 20mA, (Hay LEDs que necesitan mayores corrientes, el vendedor del LED debe dar esa la información, es decir el voltaje del LED, y la corriente del LED). 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yeyo_gato (Dic 10, 2008)

gracias por los esquemas elaficionado me pondre en eyo ya si no te importa me podrias poner la lista de componentes? y asi me ayudarias mucho mas de lo que ya me has ayudado.en serio muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 12, 2008)

Hola. 
Aquí está el circuito modificado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## angel ochoa (Ene 24, 2011)

buenas amigo me preguntaba si en ese circuito no se podria acondicionar para que en vez de encender led encienda lamparas osea en vez de colocar 10 led solo colocar 3. y agregarle algo para que encienda 3 lamparas estaba pensando en un rele. que me dices espero tu respuesta


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola.

Qué tipo de lámpara (de que voltaje).
Se puede configurar desde 2 a 10 salidas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## angel ochoa (Ene 24, 2011)

lampara incandecentes. osea los bombillos normales de casa que utilizan corriente 220. mi idea era esta colocarle solo 3 leds y agregarle 3 rele osea para que me encienda 3 lamparas.. pero un amigo me dijo que utilizara optoacoplador.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola.
Sí, con un opto acoplador es más seguro (el circuito queda aislado de los 220V de la línea eléctrica).

Aquí te dejo como conectar el número de salidas que quieras.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## angel ochoa (Ene 24, 2011)

disculpa la molestia pero que consecuencia me traeria utilizar un rele ?? y como hago para mandarte una imagen de lo que estoy haciendo. a ver si es una locura o que me faltaria


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola.

Haz click en *Ir a Avanzado*, después haces click en *Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos*, y de allí puedes subir la imagenes (allí también aparece el tamaño máximo de las imagenes y archivos).
El relay va a estar en un trabajo continuo de enendido y apagado, teniendo un desgaste mecáníco. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## angel ochoa (Ene 24, 2011)

a lo mejor es una locura lo que te mande lo que pasa es que no se mucho sobre el tema he hecho circuitos pero ya dibujados hacerlo yo mismo no se no tengo ni la minima idea de por donde empezar. si conoces de un libro o algo por donde me pueda guiar.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 24, 2011)

Perdon pero ese IC no tiene salidas activas en "0"  entonces por lo poco que vi estarian mal colocados los LEDs, se deben colocar conectados a VCC, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## angel ochoa (Ene 24, 2011)

y como los coloco no te entiendo??


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 24, 2011)

colocas catodo del LED al pin de salida del IC luego la resistencia y luego conectas la resistencia al Vcc, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola.

La salidas de 4017 es 1 lógico o Vcc.

Sí tienes el Livewire puedes ver el circuito del mensje #24.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sjuan (Ene 24, 2011)

angel ochoa dijo:


> disculpa la molestia pero que consecuencia me traeria utilizar un rele ?? y como hago para mandarte una imagen de lo que estoy haciendo. a ver si es una locura o que me faltaria



el rele, por su bobina tiene picos de corriente inversa cuando se activa y cuando se desactiva tienes que poner un transistor a cada salida y que los transistores manegen al rele y ademas para que tampoco se dañen lo trans debes poner un diodo, preferible mente de germanio, en sentido contrario a como elta conectada la bobina este se comera los picos  de corriente inversa


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 24, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> La salidas de 4017 es 1 lógico o Vcc.
> 
> ...



Si tenes toda la razon, sufri un lapsus, ya ni me acordaba mire  el datasheet, amigo dejalo como lo tenes esta bien, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## fernando2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Qué tipo de lámpara (de que voltaje).
> Se puede configurar desde 2 a 10 salidas.
> ...



hola disculpen la molestia , estoy en lo mismo que el amigo Ochoa con la diferencia que no quiero encender lamparas de 220v , sino que quiero activar 2 teclas de un telefono celular. ¿cual seria la forma mas sencilla? 
seria necesario poner 2 relay? 
-vengo preguntando esto en decenas de foros hace semanas y ne he tenido ni una sola respuesta, tan dificil es?-
muchas gracias por si alguin me responde. saludos


----------



## joalgove (Abr 13, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Qué tipo de lámpara (de que voltaje).
> Se puede configurar desde 2 a 10 salidas.
> ...



hola amigo le envie un mensaje privado pero creo no le llego necesito si me puedes colaborar algo referente a este tema necesito realizar un contador de pulsos entonces tengo el 4017b que es de tecnologia cmos y como es un circuito siempre grande el que voy a realizar pero todo es en tecologia ttl necesito este mismo integrado (4017) pero en ttl ............estuve averiguando y en tecnologia ttl estaria el 74ls91 pero no se si cumple la misma funcion...........si me podrias hechar una mano gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 14, 2011)

Hola.

El 4017 también trabaja con 5V como los TTL.

Puedes usar el 7490 con el 7442, y puedes simular el 4017 (pero el nivel de salida es invertido). Es decir, las salidas de 4017 son bajas (0), sólo la salida activa está alta (1). Las salidas del 7442 sus salidas son altas (1) y la salida activa es baja (0).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## joalgove (Abr 14, 2011)

ok gracias amigo por la respuesta


----------



## joalgove (May 4, 2011)

hola amigos como van......... miren estoy utilizando un 4017 como ya sabemos tiene 10 salidas pero necesito uno de 20 salidas entonces lo que he hecho es utilizar dos integrados  4017 y pues los conecto bien. pines 13 y 15 a tierra o masa y los pines 14 (clk) de cada integrado los uno 14 y 14 para unir ambos integrados pero no me sigue la secuencia del otro 4017 solo del primer integrado...........ya he hecho d emil formas pero no logro que me siga el conteo con el segundo 4017 si me podrías ayudar te lo agradecería gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2011)

joalgove dijo:


> hola amigos como van......... miren estoy utilizando un 4017 como ya sabemos tiene 10 salidas pero necesito uno de 20 salidas entonces lo que he hecho es utilizar dos integrados 4017 y pues los conecto bien. pines 13 y 15 a tierra o masa y los pines 14 (clk) de cada integrado los uno 14 y 14 para unir ambos integrados pero no me sigue la secuencia del otro 4017 solo del primer integrado...........ya he hecho d emil formas pero no logro que me siga el conteo con el segundo 4017 si me podrías ayudar te lo agradecería gracias


 

*GOOGLE - -> IMÁGENES - -> "4017 en cascada"*


----------



## Cacho (May 4, 2011)

Con dos 4017 podés contar de 0 a 99 
Tiene carry out, si mal no recuerdo.

Saludos


----------



## joalgove (May 4, 2011)

bueno utilizando el carry out que es el pin 12 lo coloco en cual pin del siguiente 4017????


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2011)

El tema es que no vas a tener los 20 en cascada , sino que cada salida del segundo va a encender una vez que el primer 4017 haya hecho la vuelta completa.

Como te dice Cacho , el primero cuenta unidades y el segundo decenas 

http://www.google.com.ar/search?tbm=isch&hl=es&source=hp&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&oq=&q=cascading%204017

Aquí tenes la forma de obtener 18 en cascada :

http://www.carlosbecker.com.ar/eca_tips.html

Saludos !


----------



## elaficionado (May 5, 2011)

Hola.

Tal vez ésto te puede servir.

Está en Livewire.

Para que los LEDs tengan más brillo, debes usar transistores.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yoyohlp (Jul 18, 2011)

Sumo una duda 

Deberia haber algun post con los integrados basicos para los principiantes (lm317, 555, 4017 y nose mas jaja).

Mi duda es, existe algun integrado similar al 4017 (es decir, que vaya activando las salidas segun pulsos de reloj) pero que no las 'apague' cuando pasa a la siguiente salida?
Me explico, el primer pulso pone la salida 1 en 1, el segundo pulso ponga la salida 2 en 1 pero MANTENGA el 1 en la salida 1, se entiende?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 18, 2011)

yoyohlp dijo:


> Deberia haber algun post con los integrados basicos para los principiantes (lm317, 555, 4017 y nose mas jaja).


Hay, usá el buscador. Es algo como "Circuitos integrados que todos deberíamos conocer".


yoyohlp dijo:


> ...pero que no las 'apague' cuando pasa a la siguiente salida?
> Me explico, el primer pulso pone la salida 1 en 1, el segundo pulso ponga la salida 2 en 1 pero MANTENGA el 1 en la salida 1, se entiende?


Eso se hace con un 4017 y diodos. Buscá un poco por el foro que se han subido esquemas de ese estilo. Sólo se activa una salida a la vez, pero esa mantiene en mivel alto a las demás a través de diodos.

Saludos


----------



## yoyohlp (Jul 18, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Hay, usá el buscador. Es algo como "Circuitos integrados que todos deberíamos conocer".



Gracias por el dato!



Cacho dijo:


> Eso se hace con un 4017 y diodos. Buscá un poco por el foro que se han subido esquemas de ese estilo. Sólo se activa una salida a la vez, pero esa mantiene en mivel alto a las demás a través de diodos.
> 
> Saludos



Me imagine un esquema con el que mantener las salidas, pero queria ahorrarme material si es que ya existia un integrado que lo haga por si solo 

Saludos y gracias por responder


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 18, 2011)

Hola.

Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/446194/ _ 
Chao.
elaficionado.

Hola.





Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: En archivo ZIP contiene el circuito en Livewire.


----------



## mecatr (Ago 1, 2011)

hola soy nuevo en el foro 
intente acer un circuito pero alparecer no funciona hay les dejo el circuito q hice perosi alguien tiene otro o me pueden decir si esta bien este circuito se  los agradecere


----------

